
This Woman Knows How to Take Your Money - Vannatter
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-17/this-woman-knows-how-to-take-your-money
======
arkitaip
Fascinating story. This woman has cracked the code of super effective high
stakes sales all by herself without any formal education or training.
Something we all should keep in mind.

